# Grace Daley



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

signs with the Phoenix Mercury. She was playing real well in the Italian League, I believe it was. Houston offered her a more than 10% pay cut which made her a free agent apparently. Phoenix made the offer and Houston didn't match it. Good luck, Grace! You got heart and fire and talent - keep believin'.


----------

